# When will anadrol results show?



## tyees2002 (Jan 26, 2004)

hey, i have been taking anadrol for about a week now. 25mg twice daily. I'm just wondering when do you normally start seeing results?? I plan to take it for a month by itself just to see what kind of gains i can get. This is my first cycle, and I know I'll lose all my gains after i get off, but..... anyways when should I be seeing results or should I already be???   thanks


----------



## Mudge (Jan 27, 2004)

Most people within a few days, for me though I am close to 5k calories to get anything from it other than strength, I am taking 100mg a day with some other goodies as well.

I am up 4 pounds since friday, and I know thats not all food, but with a steady calorie diet I get nothing from it, I have to eat in excess with anything.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 27, 2004)

mudge seeems like the kinda guy that dosent get weight too quickly...abombs should be kickin in very soon after you start....if not weight , definately strength...if you dont start seein something soon, then you might have bunk....or are just very unreceptive to drol


----------



## Mudge (Jan 27, 2004)

It is true I dont gain weight out of my ass, I have to eat it.


----------



## tyees2002 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Power Rabbit *_
> mudge seeems like the kinda guy that dosent get weight too quickly...abombs should be kickin in very soon after you start....if not weight , definately strength...if you dont start seein something soon, then you might have bunk....or are just very unreceptive to drol



ya i am thinking it is bunk...I have noticed an increase in strength but when i started i also started back on creatine and eating 6-8 meals a day. So its hard to say. Should i try upping the dosage?? thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 27, 2004)

not sure whether you should it up it...its a guessin game that should be your call....drol seems to be faked more than primo these days :-/


----------



## Mudge (Jan 27, 2004)

One week is not that long, if you want weight gain though you need to eat for it. I will probably be over 5k calories for the day, my last meal was:

Meal #2 - 1900c
5 corndogs 900c
banana milk 400c
2 donuts ~600c

Most of the time my meals are under 1k.

What kind of drol is it? The only stuff I could say is very likely fake is IP, its a tossup on those. I dont think there are alot of other fakes out there.


----------



## tyees2002 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> One week is not that long, if you want weight gain though you need to eat for it. I will probably be over 5k calories for the day, my last meal was:
> 
> Meal #2 - 1900c
> ...



No clue on what type it is...I got it from a source of a source of a source so who knows. I am eating quite a bit. How does your drol come, packaged??? er what? thanks again


----------



## Mudge (Jan 27, 2004)

Mine are BD (British Dragon), I can take a pic of them later. They now come in 100mg not 50mg, so there are no pix on the BD website for me to post.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 27, 2004)

Mam** 's drol i hear is the best quality underground stuff for the price...or M*L....(BD is the best of the best,,,,,but hella expensive)....When i get around to it im definately gonna use one of those 2 drols...


----------



## Mudge (Jan 27, 2004)

Anything legitimate under $2 for 50mg is a good price.


----------



## tyees2002 (Jan 27, 2004)

mine have nothing stamped or etched in them. they are just round and white. pretty small. id like o see a pic of yours.  i payed about $4 us per 50mg.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 27, 2004)

IP is round and white, I took 5 at a time (50mg each) and they did nothing for me.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 27, 2004)

IP Anadrol 50mg completely bogus 50 cents each, thai pinks 5mg, BD Anadrol 50mg almost $3 each. I know I can find a better pic of the BD and pinks but since this is not what you have it wont matter.

If yours are white they must be generic/underground, I could guess IP but they would be 50mg, and likely worthless.

By the way, with the small white tabs (IP) I can fit I believe 9 of them on a dime.


----------



## tyees2002 (Jan 27, 2004)

thanks, why do you say ip is worthless??? cuz they dont work for you or they are just shit??? that probly what i have....


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 27, 2004)

cause ip was the trend setter for ug gear but it has never been much for quality...its almost like a big faceless corp at this point..people complain of dirty injectables, underdosed orals...etc


----------



## Mudge (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by tyees2002 *_
> thanks, why do you say ip is worthless??? cuz they dont work for you or they are just shit??? that probly what i have....



SOME people have gotten legit IP Anadrol, I was not one of them. IP also varies by batch.

I look at it this way, raw powder cost is one thing, MFG costs are another, but "cheap" anadrol is about $2 for 50mg and IP sells them for probably as low as a 30 cents or something in volume (I dont order international). I got mine for 50 cents each.

It was a gamble on my part, his winstrol is legit almost always if not always, his dbol is good sometimes half way decent others - etc etc, but the anadrol is a costly product most of the time elsewhere so it seems he enjoyed turning out some fakes.


----------

